# Win 7 HP 64 bit legal Downloaden????



## tapferertoaser (13. Februar 2012)

hi@all

also ich habe das prob das ich fürs partitionieren windows neu installieren müsste ( auser ihr wisst wie es ohne geht  )
ABER ich habe eien acer pc also mit win 7 hp oem aber ohne cd.... nun meine frage könnte ich denn win 7 legal laden und dann normal installieren oder reicht es wenn ich die win 7 hp version von nem kumpel nehm un da dann meinen key eingebe ABER er hat nur win 7 hp 32 bit

HILFE BITTE !!!!!!!^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Versuch es mal mit der DVD deins Kumpels - normalerweise sind alle Versionen auf der DVD, und mit dem Key installiert sich dann die Version, die zum key passt. Win7 ist ja sehr schnell installiert, also am besten mal installieren, ohne das der PC am Router angeschlossen ist, dann nach der Ende der Installation mal prüfen, ob 64bit installiert wurde. Wenn ja, dann installier schonmal die aktuellsten LAN-Treiber von der Website des Boardherstellers, dann nach updates von windows suchen lassen, danach dann aktuellste Board-, Sound- und Grafiktreiber.

Wenn es nicht klappt mit 64bit, dann musst Du mal weitere Leute im Bekanntenkreis fragen.

Aber runterladen (legal) kann man win7 meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Februar 2012)

Das Partitionieren sollte eigentlich auch über die Datenträgerverwaltung möglich sein. Wenn nicht gibts auch Software die das kann. Du musst nicht neu installieren.


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Februar 2012)

ah ok danke


----------



## Shorty484 (17. Februar 2012)

Guck mal, hier is z.B. ne Anleitung dazu:
Windows 7 Systempartition partitionieren (vergrößern/verkleinern) | Windows7 Allgemein | Windows 7 Tipps
oder hier:
Anleitung: Festplatte partitionieren mit Windows 7 - NETZWELT


----------



## smooth1980 (27. Februar 2012)

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

kANNSTE DOCH DORT DOWNLOADEN UND MIT DEINEM kEY AKTIVIEREN :


----------



## Magic777 (20. August 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> kANNSTE DOCH DORT DOWNLOADEN UND MIT DEINEM kEY AKTIVIEREN :


 

Hab mir diesen Link jetzt mal angesehen und hätte ne Frage dazu:

Hier kann man sich eine .iso-Datei runterladen - wenn ich diese dann auf DVD brenne, hab ich da dann den selben Inhalt/Umfang wie bei einer originalen Windows-DVD? Oder gibt es da dann irgendwelche Einschränkungen (gültiger Win7-Key natürlich vorausgesetzt).

Oder anders gefragt: Wenn meine originale DVD kaputt geht, kann ich mir hiermit einen gleichwertigen Ersatz erstellen?

Die Frage nach der Legalität dürfte ja bei Chip.de überflüssig sein, oder? (nur zur Sicherheit lieber mal nachgefragt).

Gruß
Magic777


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

Magic777 schrieb:


> Hab mir diesen Link jetzt mal angesehen und hätte ne Frage dazu:
> 
> Hier kann man sich eine .iso-Datei runterladen - wenn ich diese dann auf DVD brenne, hab ich da dann den selben Inhalt/Umfang wie bei einer originalen Windows-DVD? Oder gibt es da dann irgendwelche Einschränkungen (gültiger Win7-Key natürlich vorausgesetzt).
> 
> ...


 Das müsste an sich klappen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob Microsoft noch "zulässt", dass man den DemoStatus per key-Eingabe abstellt und eine Vollversion draus macht. Du könntest aber auch einfach eine DVD eines Bekannten kopieren. Solange die DVD selbst keinen Kopierschutz hat, ist das kein Problem.


----------

